

Lost Sleep Can't Be Made Up, Study Suggests - dmv
http://www.livescience.com/health/lost-sleep-catch-up-100113.html

======
lmkg
The study examined a sleep schedule equivalent to 5.6 hours per day. That's
not studying if sleep deprivation can be made up, that's simply studying sleep
deprivation.

My own experience with sleep deprivation is that the sleep it takes to make it
up is longer than the amount of sleep I was missing, especially if I put off
the recovery.

~~~
zepolen
I've got a different experience; ~14 hours is the maximum sleep needed to
completely recover.

I get by on 2 hours of sleep a night all week and just have an extended 14
hour sleep on Sunday.

I've been doing this for about 3 years now so maybe I'm just used to it.

~~~
oscardelben
I think this is interesting, I've never heard nothing similar. Do you feel
tired during the week? Can you concentrate on difficult tasks that requires
attention?

~~~
zepolen
I feel tired as the day ends, but never that _I'm too tired to think_ stage
until just before I'm ready to sleep.

~~~
Retric
There are several study's which suggest you are shortening your lifespan.

~~~
zepolen
I am awake 30 hours more a week than on the regular 8 hour sleep. By the time
I'm 50, I've have been conscious 5 years longer than most people.

I don't think you'd meet any older person who won't trade 20 of their older
years to be 5 years young again.

So while my absolute life span may become lower, I'm living more of it _now_
rather than later; Besides, who knows when you are going to die anyway, could
even get hit by a bus tomorrow.

Also the abuse my body is going through, I doubt it will live to a ripe old
age, I both smoke and drink and have cancer in my family history. I doubt I'll
make it past 50 anyway.

------
donaldc
The study didn't actually demonstrate that it can't be made up.

~~~
hga
Yeah, that's how I read it as well. It just showed the deleterious effects of
one particular sleep regime ... which surprised no one I expect. It was
clearly for the whole "how do we work residents" issue.

I was impressed by the reaction time loss. 2 seconds _very_ long.

~~~
jerf
I find myself wondering just how many of these "the resident sleep schedule is
fucking insane and kills patients" studies we'll have to get through before
someone, anyone, finally takes the oh-so-radical step of actually changing the
schedule.

BREAKING NEWS: Medical residents are in fact _not_ superhumans invulnerable to
sleep deprivation. That the medical community doesn't understand this actually
offends me; it's my life and yours they're dicking around with. (Yes, I know
they intellectual understand it, but until their actions reflect it I will not
say they "understand it".)

~~~
tow21
The other day, I was speaking to a doctor friend who's in the middle of sleep-
deprived training, and she defended the practice.

She said that even as a senior doctor, you _are_ going to have to pull
insanely long shifts at times. Under those conditions, you're clearly not
going to be working at your best. So you're going to have to develop good
instincts; more importantly, you're going to have develop trust in your own
instincts, that will allow you to operate effectively despite ridiculous
levels of sleep deprivation.

And the only way to do that is to go through that in a semi-controlled
environment in your training.

Says my friend the doctor anyway.

~~~
hga
Yeah, I've wondered if this was akin to military Basic Training and the like,
where one of the objectives is exactly that, to learn how to preform when
sleep deprived and stressed out.

Another factor is being on call, getting woken up at a bad time and
nonetheless having to make the best possible decision.

------
zaaaaz
Either way, I'm still going to take a nap when I get home.

------
tpyo
"If you think ... think again."

Why do so many journalists write in such cliched ways?

